# Suggestions for Tom Lowe pop culture release



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi Tom, first thanks for the cars already released and for the ones to come.
I know we'll get alot of feedback and cool ideas for the pop culture release right here,
i'm starting off with what I would love to see, and I'm sure I'll miss some.

-Starsky and Hutch
-those 2 cars from the movie Grease (way cool)
-Happy Days (van or studabaker)
-Monkeemobile
-Mustersmobile and Dragula (hell I would do a whole frightning lightning series, Christine, the Car, ect.)
-remember Wheelie from Wheelie and the chopper bunch (70's cartoon)
-a whole Wacky Racers set (something to get the kids more into it)
-the cars from the Banana splits (aurora was working on these)
-Partridge family bus (my wifes pushing for a whole music release theme)
-the sand van already looks like a Hong Kong Phooey mobile
-Scooby Doo mystery machine
-and how about a tjet 57 Nomad.....please


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Ford LTD Station Wagon (Brady Bunch)


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Car 54
Pretty much anything from American Graffitti
Vanishing Point Challenger


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Coincidence? Maybe...*



SwamperGene said:


> Vanishing Point Challenger


Ummm...
JL has done a white Challenger...
And without paying extra to some movie company either... :lol: 
Round 2 maybe should explore doing the types of cars that are in movies
and let us use our imagination for the rest...
(Hey look! A red 58 Fury! Just like Christine! :devil: )

Scott


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Agreed Scott, as my cars go in my race box not on a shelf, the paper in the cubes is thrown away, no trademarks needed  . 

I guess you could revise the list as:

a '61 Belvedere cop car
Anything from American Graffitti
a '70 Challenger RT hardtop in all white (specifically, for a T-Jet, and not a chase car)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nice ideas but I'd love to see more out-n-out racing cars even if that means less novalty items.

But getting into the spirit of this thread:

James Bond Lotus Espirit
James Bond Ferrari
Batman Tumbler camo version
Dick Tracy cars


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I would like to see TV and cartoon cars,

Scooby Doo Mystery Machine
Monkeemobile
Mustersmobile
Dragula
Wacky Racers


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The Simpsonmobile

My Mother the Car
Nash Bridges
Beverly Hillbillies
Dirty Larry/Crazy Mary

Marty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

how bout chitty chitty bang bang


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

how bout the beverly hillbillys truck lol or the starsky and hutch toreno i so wanted to get me one of those when i was a kid my grandmother had one it was blue and i wanted to take that car and paint it red and put the white stripe on it man were those the days or what


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

batmobiles (all versions from 60's to now) 

Wes


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

How bout a Route 66 Vette?

Oh wait..... :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

You hit a good one AFXTOO, the panel trucks is awesome.
another I forgot would be one of them "Buttermaker Cadillac convertables", from the movie Bad news bears. I would love to have a hardtop and convertable caddy to run against the 59 impalas.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Nice ideas but I'd love to see more out-n-out racing cars even if that means less novalty items.
> 
> But getting into the spirit of this thread:
> 
> ...


If your gonna do James Bond stuff, ya gotta do that red AMC Hornet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

How about some monster trucks? I'll help out with the designing. I could make up some drawings for a chassis on my cad program and email it to ya or something. I'll even send you one of mine you can use for ideas. 

Grave Digger
Bigfoot
Maximum destruction
Avenger
Blue thunder


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess when you think about it, there really aren't that many pop culture vehicles......


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

This would never happen, but I would love to see Tom Lowe get together with Tom Daniel and produce some of his designs as slot cars. Can you just picture setting up a drag strip and having the Red Baron and the Paddy Wagon go at it.


Dave


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Omega said:


> This would never happen, but I would love to see Tom Lowe get together with Tom Daniel and produce some of his designs as slot cars. Can you just picture setting up a drag strip and having the Red Baron and the Paddy Wagon go at it.
> 
> 
> Dave


It could happen... At lease I keep telling myself that. I for one would like to get a plastic or resin version of this.










Yes I am still working on it...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Omega said:


> This would never happen, but I would love to see Tom Lowe get together with Tom Daniel and produce some of his designs as slot cars. Can you just picture setting up a drag strip and having the Red Baron and the Paddy Wagon go at it.
> 
> 
> Dave


That would be totally awesome!!!!!

Marty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

There has to be some connection because Johnny lightning/Playing Mantis did a bunch of Tom Daniels stuff already, Tom just needs to get midshipslotcar and his buddies working on the slot car end of it...........LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The 60's... ahhh the memories.*

You could do a whole series based on pop culture cars of just the Spy and Private Eye shows/movies of the 1960's. There are tons of great 007 Bond cars for sure. But there were also many more from other shows/movies. Just from the 60's alone you could do an entire series. What about these?....

*Get Smart * - Sunbeams/Ferrari/Mustang/Opel

http://www.ilovegetsmart.com/cars.html

*The Avengers * - Lotus/Rolls Royce

http://members.tripod.com/~howbe/lotus_elans2.htm

*Man From Uncle * - AMT Piranha

http://c-we.com/piranha/

*Mannix* - Olds Tornado Roadster

http://www.jmannix.net/roadster.htm

*The Saint* - Volvo P1800

http://members.aol.com/cotsmm/cott3_4.html


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't belive no one has said Herbie yet. There are a ton of other great cars in the original movie "Herbie, The Love Bug".


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

ok I knew about Get Smart and the Tiger, I had one. I knew about the Saint and the Volvo, that wa common knowledge....

Mannix and the Tornado...you lost me there...and I always watched the show....

the Avengers had all sorts of cars....plus I loved Emma Peel. I did have an "Avenger" (FiberFab) in the 1970s though :hat: :hat: :freak: :hat: :hat:  

The rest is kinda foggy.......


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, I never knew about the Mannix car either. So I Googled "mannix toronado" and I got half a dozen good links on the first page of results. Very cool-looking custom. Shame they only used the car in the first season.

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

how bout some odd rods
72 gremlin x ,orange w/ black stripes
72 maverick grabber ,blue w/ black
76-77 chevy monza spyder or cosworth vega both black w/gold
72 ply duster,,any color
and the origional 2 cars that started the hot compacts,,,the dodge omni GLH tubo and the rabbit GTI 
.


----------

